# Do We Call Hatchlings L1 Or L2 !



## 13ollox (May 9, 2006)

Carrying on from the " chinese mantid " link,i thought it could become a new topic as im sure lots of people want to say quite alot on the subject ! I Have been told that hatchlings Are L2 however sheldon says that they are L2 but people or sellers call them L1 to stop confusion ! he also says that we should be all calling them the same thing basically instead but what exactly should we be calling them ?

Neil


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

wow, this is highly useful so far! - the only two real answers are a draw! :shock:


----------



## 13ollox (May 9, 2006)

i didnt even put them answers in ! i just stuck L1 and L2 in and the others came up as well ! :evil:


----------



## Christian (May 9, 2006)

Hi.

Now, actually correct is only L1. Because of the embryonal cuticle which enables the hatch of the larva, it was argued by some authors that that instar (prelarva) should be treated separately as L1.

But, the prelarva is not a separate instar, just a cuticle enveloping the first instar. So, the newly emerged nymphs have to be called L1.

Unfortunately, due to some recent publications, the L2-thing is established in the brains of most breeders (at least over here) and it's some kind of Sisyphus work to change the opinions once again.

EDIT: this problem applies to mantids only. Other taxa simply hatch and are called L1.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 9, 2006)

Hurrah! This means i was right even when i thought i was wrong and was jsut stuck in my ways! Thanks Christian.


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

now that it's said we're gonna have a swarm of people voting for the *technically correct answer*... the poll has died!


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2006)

I've always called em L1.


----------



## 13ollox (May 9, 2006)

ok ... so i guess we kinda got a clear winner ! scientifically acute and all that ! and i guess it kind of makes sense as well ! us L2 fans will just have to get used to the idea i suppose ! owell !!! thanks for everyone joining in and thanks to christian once again for his wisdom on this !

Neil


----------



## yen_saw (May 10, 2006)

Boy i am glad this one is clear and hopefully everyone sees the difference. I was getting a little annoy when asked if my L2 is actually hatchling or moulted once. Thanks Christian!


----------



## Orin (May 10, 2006)

I know a few unscrupulous breeders have tried to pawn off their hatchlings as L2s but hadn't thought anyone who actually hatched any mantids or read any books would believe it.

Slight confusion may result from the fact that grasshoppers come out of their oothecae as nymphs that molt shortly after in the way that some people claim mantids do, but don't.


----------

